# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Los ingenieros exigen la inclusión del trasvase del Ebro dentro del nuevo PHN

## sergi1907

Lun, 05/03/2012

La Razón
El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, anunció recientemente que el nuevo Plan Hidrológico se pondrá en marcha una vez que estén finalizadas las obras de los planes de cuenca, previsiblemente a finales de 2013. De esta manera, se pone plazo para que la infraestructura hidráulica empiece a rodar. Por tanto, para 2014 deberán estar perfiladas las construcciones que se encuadrarán dentro del proyecto y se desvelarán importantes interrogantes como si se integrará finalmente el trasvase del Ebro, una posibilidad que está levantando revuelo político entre las comunidades que se verán implicadas si se determina su inclusión en el proyecto. Éste, cuenta con el pleno respaldo de la Asociación de Grandes Presas que preside José Polimón. Bajo su juicio, la medida del Gobierno es «asumible» y, si se complementa con la construcción de medio centenar de presas, aseguró que se podrá hacer frente a los periodos de inundaciones y sequías que se producen en toda España. Dentro de la Región, el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de Murcia es la delegación en la Comunidad de la Asociación de Grandes Presas. 

 Sin embargo, el secretario del Colegio, Emilio Estrella, declaró a LA RAZÓN que la solución para la sequía que asola Murcia pasa por «los trasvases de forma inexcusable» porque en territorio murciano existen tres presas que abastecen el territorio como son la de Moratalla, El Garruchal y el puerto de la Cadena, siendo estas dos últimas de laminación, es decir, sin capacidad para poder tener agua estancada. 

 Según explicó Estrella, «la Región y toda España debería estar interconectada para erradicar sus problemas hidrológicos». Al respecto, comparte la teoría que sostiene el ministro de que el reparto hídrico se realice tomando como premisa el traspaso de agua desde las cuencas excedentes a las deficitarias; «y en el caso de Murcia, los trasvases deben llegar desde los ríos Tajo y Ebro», explicó Estrella. Por esto, desde el Colegio de Ingenieros murciano se exige la inclusión del trasvase del Ebro dentro del futuro PHN porque «es la alternativa más lógica y viable». Según detalló, este planteamiento obedece a que el caudal hidrológico procedente del Ebro tendrá como destinatarias «regiones eminentemente agrícolas que utilizarán el agua para regar sus cultivos y obtener de este modo un valor añadido». 

 Asimismo, consideró que se podría tildar «de disparate si la climatología de la zona fuera adversa, pero es algo que no sucede en nuestra Comunidad». Por esto, explicó que «el clima de la Región favorece el cultivo de la agricultura y para ello se requiere agua que resulte apta para el riego». Por otra parte, Estrella también solicitó que esta solución hidrológica para Murcia se ejecute de forma paralela a la adopción de resoluciones para toda España. «Debe llegar agua para Aragón, Castilla-La Mancha, Andalucía y Extremadura porque hay suficiente para todos». Además, demandó que se alcance este consenso con rapidez porque «mientras exista unos buenos índices de pluviometría todo irá bien, pero con el periodo de sequía que tenemos este verano lo vamos a pasar muy mal», por lo que los ingenieros regionales esperan que los primeros pasos para el PHN no se demoren mucho por el bien de toda España.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/106179

----------


## No Registrado

> Lun, 05/03/2012
> 
> La Razón
> El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, anunció recientemente que el nuevo Plan Hidrológico se pondrá en marcha una vez que estén finalizadas las obras de los planes de cuenca, previsiblemente a finales de 2013. De esta manera, se pone plazo para que la infraestructura hidráulica empiece a rodar. Por tanto, para 2014 deberán estar perfiladas las construcciones que se encuadrarán dentro del proyecto y se desvelarán importantes interrogantes como si se integrará finalmente el trasvase del Ebro, una posibilidad que está levantando revuelo político entre las comunidades que se verán implicadas si se determina su inclusión en el proyecto. Éste, cuenta con el pleno respaldo de la Asociación de Grandes Presas que preside José Polimón. Bajo su juicio, la medida del Gobierno es «asumible» y, si se complementa con la construcción de medio centenar de presas, aseguró que se podrá hacer frente a los periodos de inundaciones y sequías que se producen en toda España. Dentro de la Región, el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de Murcia es la delegación en la Comunidad de la Asociación de Grandes Presas. 
> 
>  Sin embargo, el secretario del Colegio, Emilio Estrella, declaró a LA RAZÓN que la solución para la sequía que asola Murcia pasa por «los trasvases de forma inexcusable» porque en territorio murciano existen tres presas que abastecen el territorio como son la de Moratalla, El Garruchal y el puerto de la Cadena, siendo estas dos últimas de laminación, es decir, sin capacidad para poder tener agua estancada. 
> 
>  Según explicó Estrella, «la Región y toda España debería estar interconectada para erradicar sus problemas hidrológicos». Al respecto, comparte la teoría que sostiene el ministro de que el reparto hídrico se realice tomando como premisa el traspaso de agua desde las cuencas excedentes a las deficitarias; «y en el caso de Murcia, los trasvases deben llegar desde los ríos Tajo y Ebro», explicó Estrella. Por esto, desde el Colegio de Ingenieros murciano se exige la inclusión del trasvase del Ebro dentro del futuro PHN porque «es la alternativa más lógica y viable». Según detalló, este planteamiento obedece a que el caudal hidrológico procedente del Ebro tendrá como destinatarias «regiones eminentemente agrícolas que utilizarán el agua para regar sus cultivos y obtener de este modo un valor añadido». 
> 
> ...


 Lo dicho esto es lo de siempre, mientras haya agua para Murcia a los demas que nos inflen, señores murcianos si no pueden sostener tanto invernadero, pues quitenlos, hay otras regiones españolas donde la agricultura es su unico medio de vida y con tanto trasvase, las estan arruinando ¿No tienen su turismo pues dediquense a explotarlo, y no les quiten a otros su medio de vida

----------


## REEGE

03/06/12 a las 4:10 
¿Que hubiera pasado si el tubo del trasvase hubiera existido?
*Un artículo de Narcís Prat, profesor de la Universidad de Barcelona (ver más colaboradores de iAgua).*

Como es bien sabido el trasvase del Ebro era la obra emblemática del PHN del año 2000. El tubo que debería haber llevado agua desde el Ebro hacia el Sur y el Norte no se construyó, pero si supusiéramos que en el año 2000 se hubiera podido construir el tubo de forma inmediata ¿cuánta agua se hubiera podido trasvasar en los años sucesivos?

La respuesta no es posible sin antes responder a otra pregunta: ¿Qué caudal ambiental se hubiera dejado en el río?

O sea que antes de dar unas cifras debemos fijar este caudal. Por una parte tenemos lo que decía el antiguo PHN que fijaba el caudal mínimo en unos 110 m3/seg.. Por otra parte usando métodos holísticos en una publicación de 2003 que hicimos con Carles Ibáñez (Water Resources Development, 19:3:485-500) estimamos los caudales que deberían circular por el río para que el propio río y el Delta siguieran siendo unos ecosistemas como los que conocemos ahora (definíamos un régimen de caudales con varios umbrales que garantizaban las funciones ambientales y los usos del Delta).

De forma que tenemos como mínimo dos escenarios diferentes que podemos comparar. La pregunta es pues que habría pasado en estos dos escenarios diferentes. El primero evidentemente no permite la sostenibilidad del Delta y sus actividades, el segundo la hace posible ya que posibilita que el sistema siga funcionando por lo menos como en la actualidad.

Los datos se han realizado mediante un cálculo manual con una tabla Excel, de forma que deben ser tomados como aproximados y seguro que con un modelo mas detallado los valores podrían variar, pero creemos que la escala de valores nos sería muy diferente.

Hay que tener en cuenta que el caudal del río está muy influenciado por las sueltas de Mequinenza y Ribarroja, y los requerimientos de la central de Ascó lo que acumula los caudales en unas franjas determinadas. Asimismo los caudales diarios no reflejan las variaciones que se dan por el hecho de que el agua se turbina para producir puntas de energía (una media de 400 m3/seg puede ser resultado de puntas de 600 y momentos en que solo bajan 200). Hemos fijado el trasvase en 50 m3/seg, y que se puede realizar solo de Octubre a Mayo tal como preveía el PHN. Los datos se reflejan en una serie de tablas que comentamos a continuación.

La hidrología de los años considerados
Se han utilizado los datos del anuario de aforos disponibles en la web del Ministerio por lo que los años estudiados son los correspondientes a los años hidrológicos 2000-2001 al 2008-2009 (Los años hidrológicos van de Octubre a Setiembre del siguiente año).

Las aportaciones totales de los años considerados varían entre una mínima de 4113,54 Hm3/año para el año hidrológico 2001-2002 hasta los 14054 del año 2003-2004, con una media del período de 9030. Se supone que en régimen natural el río debería aportar mas de 17000 (aunque esto depende de muchos factores y según los modelos dan valores muy diferentes).

Tenemos pues años mas secos y otros mas cercanos a la media, nunca valores como los que había antes de los embalses, los embalses tienen una buena capacidad de regulación de la cuenca.

En la tabla siguiente se dan los valores de los caudales pasa cada año clasificados en diversos umbrales que tienen diferentes sentidos:

1.- 110 m3/seg es el valor del caudal mínimo considerado en algunos borradores del PHN,

2.- 250 m3/seg es un valor que está relacionado con la capacidad de refrigeración de la central de Ascó sin ayuda de las chimeneas de evaporación;

3.- 400 m3/seg es el valor del caudal necesario para eliminar y contener la cuña salina del estuario;

4.- 600 m3/seg es la capacidad aproximada de las turbinas de Ribarroja,

5.- 1000 m3/seg son los máximos mínimos que se precisan para una buena mezcla de la masa de agua marina cercana al Delta, valores necesarios para que se produzca en primavera una buena eclosión de peces pelágicos.



Como se puede ver en la tabla los caudales que no se pueden turbinar llegan como mucho al 20% de los días; los años secos todos los caudales pasan por las turbinas. En los años secos el caudal se reduce a las dos primeras fracciones que pueden llegar a suponer mas del 95% de los dias. Además hay que considerar que los caudales diarios medios esconden fluctuaciones importantes día/noche por la generación de energía de punta.

Trasvases según los escenarios
La operación de la infraestructura del trasvase puede hacerse de muchas maneras, en mi caso y para simplificar para un caudal mínimo de 110 m3/seg he supuesto que si el caudal era superado se trasvasaba el agua que pasaba de este caudal hasta 50 m3/seg entre los meses de Octubre y Mayo. Para un caudal de 400 m3/seg el supuesto es que entre Octubre y Mayo durante un mes se fijaba el caudal mínimo a los 110 m3/seg y el mes siguiente era de 400 m3/seg (y así durante 4 meses alternativos).

La razón de los 400 m3/seg , es que cuando el caudal se disminuye a menos de 400 m3/seg., la cuña salina tarda mas o menos un mes en establecerse, por lo que lo que hacemos es cada mes alternamos el caudal mínimo con el fin de mantener la desembocadura abierta y así mantenemos la parte del estuario donde se forma cuña salina con oxígeno varios meses al impedir su formación.

Es evidente que la explotación se podría hacer mucho mejor y optimizada, pero este requiere un modelo mas completo que espero alguien aplique en algún momento. Con estos dos escenarios y supuestos los volúmenes en Hm3/año que se hubieran podido trasvasar serían los de la tabla 3.



Como se ve la diferencia es considerable según los dos escenarios, en el segundo caso hay años donde el caudal que es posible trasvasar es de poco mas de 200 Hm3/año, mientras que este mínimo es de 381 en el año mas seco con un caudal mínimo fijo de 110 m3/seg . De todas formas incluso en el primer supuesto, nunca se llega a los 1200 Hm3/año que preveía el PHN y solo una vez se pasa de 1000. Por lo tanto queda demostrado que el trasvase que preveía el PHN era inviable (incluso con el caudal mínimo fijado en el PHN) y que la irregularidad del caudal del río (a pesar de su intensa regulación) hace que los años secos los caudales a trasvasar hubieran sido mucho menores que los previstos en aquel PHN.

Crecidas
Un elemento importante en nuestra propuesta de caudales del Ebro era que debían existir por lo menos un mes en el que el río tuviera crecidas de mas de 1000 m3/seg para poder maximizar la producción de peces pelágicos, preferentemente en primavera y mantener los valores ambientales del Delta (incluyendo el trasporte de sedimentos de los embalses).

Los datos del anuario de aforos muestran que solo en un año (2002-2003) hubieron crecidas de cierta magnitud durante un tiempo similar (33 dias) mientras que en 2000-01 y 2001-02 no hubo ninguna crecida de esta magnitud, al igual que en el año 2004-05, uno de los mas secos. Hay que hacer notar que a algunos años se programaron por parte de Endesa unas crecidas que tenían por finalidad la limpieza de macrófitas del río (esencialmente porqué molestan en la toma de la central de Ascó) por lo que crecidas de unos pocos días (entre 9 y 12) de algunos años podrían tener este fin, pero no siempre se dieron en primavera lo cual hace dudar de la efectividad de estas crecidas para el tema de la producción pesquera.

Si la gestión de los embalses no fuera preferentemente hidroeléctrica, la gestión de los recursos podría ser diferente (almacenar agua en invierno para soltarla a finales de primavera). Si esto fuera así probablemente los valores que sería posible trasvasar serían diferentes. Pero como este aspecto necesitaría de un modelo más refinado lo dejaremos para aquellos mas doctos en la materia que yo.

Otras consideraciones
Es interesante hacer notar que en la actualidad se está promoviendo un trasvase del Ebro algo menor hacia el sur; las comarcas de Castellón piden unos 90 Hm3/a (lo que corresponde a unos 3 m3/seg).

Por otra parte parece que la capacidad de las bombas que se pueden instalar en la salida del canal Xerta-Sènia es de unos 10 m3/seg (o sea 315,36 Hm3/a), por lo que la posibilidad de trasvases menores hacia el Sur no es algo descabellado a corto término y seguro que aparecerá en la agenda del futuro PHN si es que en algún momento se terminan los Planes de Cuenca.

También hay que recordar que Aragón en su estatuto reclama las obras del Pacto del Agua, que suponen unos 600 Hm3/a, lo que implica que si realmente se hacen estas obras, en el período estudiado (y en el supuesto del caudal mínimo) solo en 3 de los años (la tercera parte) habría algún “sobrante” para algún tipo de trasvase. Si a esto añadimos los consumos futuros del canal Segarra-Garrigues y los del Canal de Navarra, una vez construidas estas infraestructuras y puestas en regadío las hectáreas correspondientes, no parece que el caudal del río diera para muchos trasvases (en algunos años ni para el caudal mínimo). Y no hemos hablado del cambio climático y de la disminución que esto supondrá de los recursos en régimen natural.

Como he dicho al principio esta es una reflexión hecha un poco a bote pronto a requerimiento de un periodista y los datos deben tomarse de forma estimativa. Si sirvieran para reflexionar ya me daría por satisfecho, pero seguro no será así, si laguien utiliza estos datos será para llevar el agua a su molino, el trasvasista dirá que al Ebro le “sobre agua” y que algo se podría trasvasar, al antitrasvasista lo contrario, de forma que la polémica seguirá para siempre. El agua tiene y tendrá siempre un fondo político.

Mi visión personal (no muy optimista) del tema
Mi punto de vista personal ya es conocido desde hace muchos años. A los ríos nunca les sobra agua, un río es un sistema vivo y tan importantes son las crecidas como los caudales mínimos, los organismos viven en él desde hace miles de años y ya estaban adaptados a las sequías naturales y las crecidas que nosotros consideramos excesivas. Hoy les toca adaptarse a lo que una especie dominante (nosotros) decida.

El ecosistema del Bajo Ebro (incluso el Delta) es un ecosistema humanizado, lleno de especies invasoras (que en muchos casos forman la mayor parte de la biomasa). Cuanto menor y más constantes sean los caudales peor les va a las especies autóctonas.

Un río sin ritmos (crecidas, caudales bajos..) no es un río de verdad. Hoy el ritmo lo marca la producción de electricidad y las necesidades de regadío, el río no es la prioridad para nadie. Los caudales mínimos los fija la refrigeración de la central de Ascó, los máximos también, para la limpieza de los macrófitos. Solo en algunos años mas húmedos cuando hay un deshielo rápido o unas lluvias muy intensas en pocos días se “escapan” caudales no turbinables. En cuanto se construyan los embalses que se quieren construir y los nuevos regadíos funcionen, al río se le acabarán las pocas crecidas que ahora se escapan al control de los embalses de la cuenca, por lo que el régimen hidrológico se asemejará cada vez mas al del año 2001-2002 y el río acabará siendo una piscina de siluros, alburnos, cangrejo americano y macrófitos llenos de mosca negra (que ya lo es hoy).

Las autoridades de cuenca, emparedadas entre las presiones de los usuarios, sus propios prejuicios, opciones y opiniones no van a hacer nada para mejorar el estado ecológico del río. Para ellos el río sigue siendo un pastel de recursos en que todo el mundo ve su parte muy grande y la de los demás solo esposible si a él no le tocan la suya. La parte más pequeña, y que siempre puede decrecer, es la del río y este no tiene voz ni voto en el Consejo del Agua.

Fuente:iagua.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 5.- 1000 m3/seg son los máximos mínimos que se precisan para una buena mezcla de la masa de agua marina cercana al Delta, valores necesarios para que se produzca en primavera una buena eclosión de peces pelágicos.


¿Tanto? No sé... me parece un poco excesivo que 1000 m3/s sea solo el mínimo.

Aunque no conozco absolutamente nada sobre el Delta en estos aspectos, tampoco puedo rebatirlo con argumentos, pero no sé... se me antoja un poco excesivo.

----------

